# Clean smelling bait well/bait buckets



## photofishin (Jun 26, 2009)

Take a teaspoon or two of vanilla extract and pour it into your bait well or bait bucket after you're done for the day. Let it sit overnight and then flush with fresh water. It'll take the stink right out and isn't toxic to fish.


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

wonder if that works if you forgot a bonita in there for 5 days in the summer :banghead


----------



## luredinn (Jun 16, 2008)

Yes this will work on any cooler or fish box. I forgot and left 3lbs.of squid in cooler on boat for about 10 day s with no ice the smell was so bad that you could smell it from parking lot .This was big cooler so tried bleach , vinagar the smell would always come back if you let cooler set with out any ice. was told to swipe it out with (pure) vanilla extract. This saved my new cooler. As i was just going to throw it away.


----------



## BruceL (May 6, 2009)

I keep some Ice Cream salt around and dump some in the fish box after cleaning it out. It seems to do a go job. I guess it keeps the bacteria down.


----------

